# Pheasant Hunters



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Share your pictures and stories here! I wanna see whats been going on and I'm assuming other people do too.


----------



## BuckeyeHunter (Nov 5, 2008)

I think I'll win the award for best story.. Friday the dog found a pheasant that I thought I had plenty of room to shoot before it reached the river. Well I was wrong and it fell 5 feet into the river. My dog is not a big fan of water and really doesn't retrieve well anyway. He tried to go get it but as soon as he'd start having to swim he came right back to the shore. After messing with that for 15 minutes and following it along the bank the river got to a shallow area. I did the only thing I could - and stripped to my boxers then waded out to get it. That water is cold! No wonder the dog didn't like it.

Saturday was a good day. Shot wood ducks in the morning then went back for pheasants in the late afternoon once the hordes were gone. Found a couple birds that survived the orange army. The bird on the right is the best one I've ever shot, really should have mounted it but I wasn't sure I wanted a mounted pheasant. My dog is the one on the right. I'm sure that lab would have gone swimming.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Nice! I still have yet to go out but I have permission to go on my buddies grain farm that has wild pheasants on it. He shot a big one like the one on the right opening weekend after they pushed about 4 of hundreds of acres. Might go next wed. all day since we have off school.


----------



## Cavdoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Got out yesterday with my Dad and his 4 y.o. Brittney and managed to bag 2 roosters. Always treasure a day in the field with Dad, who is an amazing hunter for 78 yrs old. The dog had to really work as a couple of "runners" tried to give me the slip but we worked as a team, got them to flush and I put good shots on them.


----------

